# Frejus Torino



## alexander55 (Jul 21, 2021)

Recently acquired this Frejus.  Own/have owned several.  This is the first Torino model.  Obviously, middle or lower end model.  It is the first Frejus I have owned that does not have a serial number any where....at least that I can find.  Am I just missing something?  Any thoughts regarding the date of this one?  Thank you.  (PS:  It hasn't been cleaned or even wiped off yet so it's a little on the dirty side.)


----------



## juvela (Jul 21, 2021)

-----

frame _may _be Falck plain gauge; that is about as high up the range as it could be
it appears there may be a trace of a tubing transfer on the seat tube...or this could be just a slight mark left by an erstwhile pump holder...
as you know, pillar size can be a good clue to tubing
_if _the replacement pillar that is in there is the correct size its size marking will be a helpful clue
a diameter of 26.2 or 26.4 would indicate quality plain gauge while a diameter of 26.0 or smaller indicates hi-tensile
me guess would be that it shall be 25.8 or 25.4 due to the presence of the bulge-formed head
this feature is suggestive of a base model cycle

head appears bulge-formed; an Agrati item
seat lug looks to be Agrati pattern "AMERICA" N. 086.8569
shell likely to be an Agrati item but is not shown clearly enough in any of the images for an identification
crown an Agrati item employed by Bozzi for a long period, used by many others as well

chainset, saddle, saddle pillar & seat binder non-original
original chainset either Way-Assauto or Magistroni cottered steel; Bozzi _tended _to employ more Way-Assauto, the Stronglight model 93 chainset it presently wears is the late type - no earlier than 1972

pedals Sheffield model 663

Fratelli Pietra brakeset is the "Sport" model, not 61
an unfortunate consequence of this economy arrangement is the absence of a quick release

hubs appear Gnutti, rims may be NISI
cannot see hubs well enough for a positive ID
if by chance they are Normandy Sport the oval flange holes provide a helpful dating clue

stem and bar set is 3TTT Tourist
handlebar end caps look to be Gaslo; they may be stamped either Gaslo or Frejus
the red cloth bar tape is original and is also a Gaslo product

slightly puzzled by the extreme fading of the red bands on the seat tube vs the red of the head tube and downtube, the red top tube transfer also exhibits the extreme fading; makes one wonder if it were stored for a long period where part of the frame was exposed to the sun while part was shielded from it

dating: if rear mech taken to be original latest possible date ~1965; if rear mech not original date could be somewhat later...suspect rear mech may be a replacement, possible original may have been Valentino

-----


----------



## alexander55 (Jul 22, 2021)

My goodness. Juvela…the knowledge and generosity of this response is astounding. I greatly appreciate both the education as well as the kindness. I have lots to research and consider. Thank you.

I too wondered about where this bike had been sitting…for a long time apparently…to create that fading.

And yes…I removed an old frame pump bracket.

Thank you again!


----------



## juvela (Jul 22, 2021)

-----

good to read information of some utility
[added a bit to previous signal]

---

wrt model/finish/transfers -

this example appears at first glance to be the same as yours:





looks to exhibit the same lugs, seat stay treatment and frame ends

however head is a true three-piece as opposed to a bulge formed:







fading of red colour on seat tube bands also similar to yours, although not so far advanced

suspect that if you examine seat tube closely you may find all the bands and symbols are a single transfer, my guess is that it may be of an adhesive clear plastic film

the downtube transfer must be of a differing technology that it does not fade

crown appears similar but differs in that its faces are flat

---

for any readers with an interest in the products of Bozzi Emilio the condorino site is a wonderful resource.  it focuses primarily on the Legnano marque but does have some information on the Frejus one.  unfortunately, there is almost no information on the third Bozzi marque: that of Wolsit.









						condorino
					

Legnano Bicycles and My Life on Two Wheels - info@condorino.com




					www.condorino.com
				




-----


----------



## Coalfield (Aug 9, 2021)

Mine came as a frame & fork with Huret shifters/ders and a seatpost.  Finished the build but could not make the short top tube work as a road bike so it is a low priority project - to maybe become a city bike.







Here’s the failed roadie build with 14.5cm stem.


----------

